# TSD Tai Chi Sword Form?



## pharm (Jul 15, 2006)

Our weapons instruction includes some weapons training at all belt levels.
We have been learning a "Tai Chi Sword Form" and I am hoping to find some video or written demonstration of the entire form. 

I have found Tai Chi Sword videos, but those are slow and flowing ---not what we are learning. 
I have found Korean Sword form videos, but those are fast, fast, and slashing --- again, not the right form. 

I am pretty sure this is an actual traditional form. Parts of the form have descriptive names for some of the stances, like the eagle stance.

It begins with a right hand unsheath, loud kihap, and sword held high at 2:00 postion. Then 45 degree turn to the right, both hands hold the grip and the blade rests on the left shoulder. Then a clockwise spin with cut at chest high level. 

I really enjoy the form, but we only learn it piecemeal. Anyone recognise this or have a name or link for it?

Thanks!


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 15, 2006)

Is this the one you are talking about?  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3jKCIliUuaY&search=tang%20soo%20do

From your description of the opening move, it sounded like a candidate.  However, this is not a Tai Chi sword form.  Also, I am unfamiliar with any tai chi forms that contain kihaps.

Sorry, I can't be of more help...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 15, 2006)

It does not sound Tai Chi to me.

What type of Sword are you using?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 15, 2006)

Sory but it resembles NO tai chi form I have ever seen

Interesting fom but was it taught to you or is it of your own creation ( just looking for information ) If no one posting was the person doing the form I still would like to know if this was created for compitirion or is a tradition form taught whih in the system


----------



## pharm (Jul 15, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Is this the one you are talking about?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3jKCIliUuaY&search=tang%20soo%20do
> 
> ...


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 16, 2006)

Hmmm, so its not slow and flowing, but its not fast and slashing....could you describe it a little more? It certainly doesn't sound like any Taiji I've run into but it would be interesting to find out more about it.

7sm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 16, 2006)

This is interesting, I found this here

http://www.answers.com/topic/tang-soo-do

Tang Soo Do

Origins
It is generally accepted that Tang Soo Do was a Koreanized version of Japanese Karate, and that the Moo Duk Kwan style originated as a combination of three major styles: *Yang Tai Chi Chuan*, Northern China and Southern China Kung Fu, combined with the Okinawan/Japanese discipline of Karate and its modified Forms by Grandmaster Hwang Kee (1914 - 2002).

Could be a modified Yang style form or a modified Kung Fu form or a combination of both.

Is this the type of sword you use?

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/customer/product.php?productid=19750


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 16, 2006)

Moo Duk Kwan was my original style of study and i never saw any thing like the form shown


----------



## pharm (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks to all for the comments and information. I will try to describe some additional parts of the form in hopes that someone will recognise it. 

First, about the sword, yes it is like this : http://www.budovideos.com/shop/custo...roductid=19750
Some of them have a tassel, and there was some dicussion about the historic function of that being used to distract the enemy.

Second, about my fast/slashing and slow/flowing comments, I would have to say the form we are learning leans heavily toward Tai Chi.  Most Korean forms I could find info on seem to feature a single edge, broader blade weapon and includes rapid two hands on the grip chopping and slashing.

Most Tai Chi forms I could find info on feature this slow graceful low stance that flows from one motion to the next.  Some parts of the form look as if the hand without the sword is just as important as the other. By that I mean two fingers are held aloft and glide in an arc over the head and hold the focus of the eyes while the sword is held behind the back.  Nothing like that here.

What follows is my attempt at a verbal description the parts of the form I can remember.  This is not complete, but here goes...

Face front feet together, sword is held on left side in imaginary sheath. Bow to instructor. Right hand unsheath, loud kihap, sword is at 2:00 position.  Turn 45 to the right, both hand on the grip, tip of sword on the left sholder.  Step behind with right leg, spin clockwise, and do chest high cut left to right facing front.  Step forward left leg into front stance and cut down to left side.  Another 360 spin and cut.  (there is a downward thrust motion here called wipe the blood from the blade somewhere in here) (There is a stance in here with left hand out in fist, right hand out with sword level and loud kihap)  Two reverse figure eight blocks facing front.  left hand is in front, right knee is raised, sword held horizontal over head (and this is called face the mountain or something like that).  Step foward and thrust with palm up. There is a short horizontal cut motion to the left, to the right and then down. Right leg steps behind and there is a complicated spinning 180 jump.  Now we are facing to the rear.  There is a stance in here where body is twisted up and leaning to the right with left fist raised and right hand raised in upwards thrust.  There is a stance in here with left hand held low and level and right hand held out with sword pointing forward, right knee raised called the eagle stance.   There are two large looping upwards figure eight cuts in here. Then we turn and come back down the floor.  As you can tell, I am unsure of the exact order of some of these motions and also have probably left out a couple.  Near the end of the form, both hands are on the handle, the sword turns inward and thrusts under the arm apparently skewering someone attacking behind your back. 

A couple of observations.  The sword stays in the right hand for the whole form.  There are names for some of the stances and motions, I just don't remember all of them yet.  I do not know how fast the motions are supposed to be performed once the entire form is learned, but one of the final exercises is to blast thru the form as rapidly as possible.  

Whew!

Ok, hopefully someone knows this, I would really enjoy some reference to help me with my out of class practice drills.

best,
pharm


----------

